# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  New movement free rc idea. I need testers!!!

## atkins513

Ok guys. I have had many lucid dreams and typically I myself use a reality check that many here are very familiar with; the nose check, nose plug, ect. For those of you who do not know, its where you plug your nose, close your mouth tightly, and attempt to breath in and out... because in real life, this is impossible, but when lucid, air easily will flow in and out of your lungs even though you have your nose pinched and mouth closed tightly. IMO this is the best reality check available and the one that is least likely to fail than any other. 

THE DOWNFALL to this RC is that it requires you to move your hand and plug your nose, and if you end up not being lucid, then the movement will have prolonged the process for many people. 

My idea for a new Reality Check was this. You know how you blow and force air through your mouth with your lips closed to inflate your cheeks? so that your cheeks are really blown out and full? Yet you dont plug your nose to do this... COULD THIS be used during lucidity? I really need someone to test this, not just to get lucid, but to test the method. The reason I believe this may work is because if you attempt to blow with your mouth closed now you will notice the airway to your nose is automatically blocked, and your cheeks fill with air... but if you were sleeping and did this, there are no physical cheeks, therefore the air should still flow freely.. in all technicality this should be as impossible to blow through a closed mouth, as it is to breath with your nose pinched... I really want some of you to test this one for me as I am currently on a dry spell.. and hopefully this could possibly serve as a new MOVEMENT FREE RC that is just as dependable as our most dependable now but relies on movement....

Let me know your thoughts on this, and definitely let me know the outcome in trials... thanks, Gary

----------


## Nufeather1

SOUNDS GREAT!! I only see one problem, some people may not breathe with their mouth open when they sleep so it may not work for everyone (a lot of people do use their nose for atleast part of their breathing that's why its so succesful). Otherwise great idea! I would be willing to attempt this the next chance I get, although my dream tends to shut me down right when i start questioning my dream (seeing as im just coming back to LDing). I may not be the best tester, but if i get the chance and succeed I will post about it on here.

----------


## atkins513

Thanks.. I hope I can find a few to test it  :smiley:

----------


## nina

My cheeks are inflated with air right now, and I'm breathing through my nose just fine. Am I missing something? I don't understand how this could be a reality check.

----------


## JP

> My cheeks are inflated with air right now, and I'm breathing through my nose just fine. Am I missing something? I don't understand how this could be a reality check.



Atkins is saying, and correct me if I'm wrong, that instead of plugging your nose and depriving yourself of oxygen you can substitute that by filling your cheeks with as much air as possible and attempting to breathe. This would require no movement from your hands and thus make it easier to reality check and induce a lucid dream.

----------


## J.D.

So basically try and breath through your mouth with your mouth closed?

----------


## KushyBear

I'll try this in the next lucid to see if air will just flow.

----------


## nina

> So basically try and breath through your mouth with your mouth closed?



I guess? lol. I don't think this will work. The whole point of physically plugging your nose is to avoid confusion with the mind. So in a dream when you plug your nose and try to breathe, there is no mistake. Especially since most people naturally breathe through their nose and not their mouth. But I can already tell that if I tried breathing through my closed mouth in a dream, right away there would be confusion about whether or not I was breathing through my mouth or nose (honestly I have confusion while awake). I would have to do the nose plug test anyway, just to be sure...so I guess I don't see the point in doing two RCs when I could have just done the nose plug test from the beginning. There's a reason why people have been using the same simple few RCs for years and years. It's because they are the ones that are tried and tested, and they usually always work. Not to discourage anyone from trying this method though, that's just my 2 cents.

----------


## Mzzkc

I don't it's breathing he's going for so much as blowing. It's worth a shot at the very least, as it could have a practical purpose while WILDing.

I'll make it a priority task and let you know how it goes.

----------


## your_mum

If the OP is willing to elaborate, I am willing to test.

----------


## Mzzkc

Close your mouth and try to blow air through your closed lips. 

Cheeks blow up, no air gets through: No dream.
Air passes through: Dream.

Simple explanation is simple.

----------


## atkins513

> Close your mouth and try to blow air through your closed lips. 
> 
> Cheeks blow up, no air gets through: No dream.
> Air passes through: Dream.
> 
> Simple explanation is simple.



Exactly. This may fail for some people, but then again I dont know, because if we have no control over our physical mouth during sleep, then closing our lips and attempting to blow during LD will be easy.. air should flow completely freely if we are really dreaming, however, in waking life, close your lips and attempt to blow and your cheeks just inflate... I feel like this would be a great way to test the dream and do it movement free... Please let me know if this works for you guys... I can't see how it could be any less accurate than the nose plug.... but testing is the only way to know.. like i said, its not about trying to fill your cheeks with air, its about attempting to blow through closed lips.. but in reality your cheeks will fill with air.. in LD it should blow freely even though they are closed  :smiley:

----------


## mikeac

I'll test it too.  It seems that this could be pretty successful.

----------


## atkins513

If I can get past my dryspell maybe I will test it too lol... Im going to bed early tonight to see if i can get up early and wild.

----------


## atkins513

> If I can get past my dryspell maybe I will test it too lol... Im going to bed early tonight to see if i can get up early and wild.



Wow. So all this recent reading of these forums and RC methods must have automatically milded for me, because last night I broke a several week dryspell.. infact.. I made another breakthrough also...

It went like this:
I was in a house that I did not recognize with a friend of mine IRL. I realized it was a party of some sort because there were people everywhere, drinking, talking to eachother, laughing, ect... I was walking around attempting to mingle but no one seemed to know who I was, infact, I didn't recognize one single face myself.. I turn around to find my friend and he is nowhere to be seen now.. I'm at a party with people I dont know and now the only person I did know is gone.. I started thinking about how wierd the situation was.. and then I remembered that everytime I find myself in a new situation I need to perform a reality check.. (i have been doing this alot lately) and it dawned on me that I have been wanting to try a new movement free reality check I had thought of.. so I squeezed my lips together and blew hard, AIR FLOWED FREELY!!!
I thought to myself, "is this right, I know my nose is still open, but my lips are pushed hard together, I'll do this again", this time I blew even harder with my lips tightly closed and air blew harder through my closed mouth.. i was amazed that this appeared to be working so I decided to watch the scenario around me and see if I can create an effect on anything.. When I look up from the floor, everyone is staring at me and no one is dancing, talking, or taking a drink. Every single person around me is staring. So now that I Have made myself very apparently known.. I decide I better be sure this is a dream and do a second reality check... So I move on to attempt the nose plug RC, I plug my nose (WITH EVERYONE WATCHING) and take a deep breath out and a deep breath in, and I CAN BREATHE!! Now KNOWING I AM 100 PERCENT LUCID, I just laugh out loud very hard, because of the hysterical situation I was in of not knowing if I had just made an huge fool of myself or not.. and now knowing I had not. I walk outside and the stars are incredibly bright, and I am very cold.. it is very cold outside.. this felt incredible to me... the cold wind blowing against my face.. it amazed me even more that this was all a creation of the mind, yet so incredibly realistic.. I walked out into the yard and turned around to look back at the house behind me, but it was different. It was the same house, yet very very old, abandoned, a couple of boarded up windows, and completely pitch black inside.. not a sound.. completely empty... I woke up laying in my bed.. attempted the first reality check and my cheeks filled with air... I attempted the end reality check and could not breath in or out.. I was awake in real life now.. I jotted down most everything i could quickly into my bedside journal and went back to sleep.. 

I really want to know if this works for anyone else.. because it was dead on perfect for me. If it works this well during an LD, then it will work the same for attempted wilds, and also for false awakening in which you do not want to move unless you are sure it is LD, so as to not ruin an attempt at deild. 

Let me know your results please  :smiley:

----------


## Hazel

There is another method similar to this, in which you block your breathing passage with that muscle in the back of your throat (your epiglottis), and attempt to breathe. I'm pretty sure either of these methods would only be worth using during WILD attempts, so you can RC without messing up your progress. I would definitely not use them if I was already in a dream.

----------


## atkins513

> There is another method similar to this, in which you block your breathing passage with that muscle in the back of your throat (your epiglottis), and attempt to breathe. I'm pretty sure either of these methods would only be worth using during WILD attempts, so you can RC without messing up your progress. I would definitely not use them if I was already in a dream.



Well ya, because during any other LD there isnt a need for movement free.. only with false awakenings and wilding... let me know your results people  :smiley:

----------


## AstralFlare

Why would air flow through your closed mouth in a dream if your mouth is closed in reality?  Seems this would only be helpful for those who breathe through their mouth as those who breathe through their nose wouldn't have air flow through their mouth to be able to tell...

----------


## atkins513

I expected I would eventually get this question but if you think about it, In your Lucid dream you are holding your lips tightly shut, although your paralyzed real life lips may or may not be closed, they are loosely so.. if you force air outward, it will blow through your lips in real life whether they are closed or not. The majority of this can be tested right now. Hold your lips very tight and attempt to blow, nothing happens, shut your mouth casually but fully closed and attempt to blow and you will blow them open and be able to.... 

The nose plug RC is one of the most effective RC's known to lucid dreaming. I personally believe this can be the second most dependable backup during any situation where a movement free RC is needed. I was the first tester of my theory and it worked flawlessly. I want to see how it works for others as well.. 

Mzzkc, let me know if you have any luck, and others as well..

----------


## Mzzkc

Sure thing, I just need a lucid that doesn't start with me running  from giant spiders or being attacked or what have you. Hard to remember tasks in those situations. =P

----------


## atkins513

> Sure thing, I just need a lucid that doesn't start with me running  from giant spiders or being attacked or what have you. Hard to remember tasks in those situations. =P



LMAO.. your telling me!! How often do you Lucid Dream?

----------


## Mzzkc

Frequently enough. My average these days is about 20-30 in any given month, but I've been in a bit of a rut recently. Only 8 lucids this month so far and last month I had less than 20. =(

----------


## dark_grimmjow

In my case, this may be better than the nose pinch rc. The nose pinch rc has been the best rc i've used, yet there have been a few times that my nose was stopped up enough that my rc got screwed up. Does anyone else's nose get stopped up a little while laying down to sleep or after having laid down to sleep for a while? This is especially a problem if your sick with a cold and a runny nose. One time that my nose was stopped up a little and i tried the nose pinch rc, i kept trying the rc several times, but i could only breathe out of the right side of my nose and even that was hindered. In the dream, i thought i was just pinching my nose wrong. After failing to jump through a window, i figured that i must be awake, missing my chance to have an ld. So just as a word of caution, as reliable as the nose rc has been, it can cause confusion as well. I will try this new rc and see if it works for me too. If it proves to work better, i'll start using it instead of the nose rc.

----------


## atkins513

> In my case, this may be better than the nose pinch rc. The nose pinch rc has been the best rc i've used, yet there have been a few times that my nose was stopped up enough that my rc got screwed up. Does anyone else's nose get stopped up a little while laying down to sleep or after having laid down to sleep for a while? This is especially a problem if your sick with a cold and a runny nose. One time that my nose was stopped up a little and i tried the nose pinch rc, i kept trying the rc several times, but i could only breathe out of the right side of my nose and even that was hindered. In the dream, i thought i was just pinching my nose wrong. After failing to jump through a window, i figured that i must be awake, missing my chance to have an ld. So just as a word of caution, as reliable as the nose rc has been, it can cause confusion as well. I will try this new rc and see if it works for me too. If it proves to work better, i'll start using it instead of the nose rc.




Hey Dark, Let me know how this works for you also.. I cant wait to see the results after a few more people have gotten to try it!
Also, I never just jump through a window after even a failed RC, I usually attempt to do something that proves beyond a reasonable doubt that i am lucid, such as hovering off the ground, making something levitate, or something lol... Jumping out windows or off tall buildings can be a bad idea to test reality lol

----------


## Mzzkc

> Jumping out windows or off tall buildings can be a bad idea to test reality lol



Nonsense, I've gotten plenty of lucids by doing that.

----------


## atkins513

> Nonsense, I've gotten plenty of lucids by doing that.



Lmao... I have no reply to that one  :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

Well I'll try this out for sure. I'm trying to keep an average of two lucids a week this month. I've only been trying to MILD and WILD so adding DILD will most likely make my chances go way up. Also don't use force when doing the check or you will have sore cheeks. Simply having them inflate should be enough of a sign. Also like Atkins said doing something that could kill you right after a failed RC isn't your best bet.

EDIT: Mzzkc really? Maybe I need to start jumping out windows?

----------


## atkins513

> Well I'll try this out for sure. I'm trying to keep an average of two lucids a week this month. I've only been trying to MILD and WILD so adding DILD will most likely make my chances go way up. Also don't use force when doing the check or you will have sore cheeks. Simply having them inflate should be enough of a sign. Also like Atkins said doing something that could kill you right after a failed RC isn't your best bet.
> 
> EDIT: Mzzkc really? Maybe I need to start jumping out windows?



Call me Crazy, but I think he may have been joking lol

----------


## zebrah

> Call me Crazy, but I think he may have been joking lol



 Call me crazy but I was joking XD

----------


## atkins513

> Call me crazy but I was joking XD



LoL.. I know... hopefully in the morning I can use this method again... I really need to have more LDs pronto lol

----------


## zebrah

> LoL.. I know... hopefully in the morning I can use this method again... I really need to have more LDs pronto lol



Yeah this year I want to do way better with lucid dreaming. Hopefully this RC holds up in my dreams. I'll be sure to post any experiences I have with the reality check.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I've tried holding my breath in a lucid and I could so... This might not fail in a dream.*

----------


## dark_grimmjow

No worries, I would never jump out of a window if i was really awake.  :smiley:  I'm sure that i was using faulty dream logic or something.

I didn't get the chance to try the new rc last night. Hopefully i'll be able to get a chance tonight.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Call me Crazy, but I think he may have been joking lol



I think I'm the crazy one because I was completely serious. XP

----------


## Ayanizz

Also willing to try this when I get my next LD, can't do anything wrong with it anyway ::D:  And oh, I LOVE jumping off of and out of things! But only after being sure I'm dreaming... Or with a parachute in waking life ofcourse ::D:

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I used the new rc last night. It worked just like it was supposed to except for one problem. Before i tried to blow through my closed lips, i thought that i should blow really hard just to be sure that i blew my physical lips open. It did work, but it destabilized my dream until it collapsed a few seconds later. I believe the reason for this is that i blew too hard. I guess this should be obvious, but it didn't occur to me at the time. Any dramatic change in breathing is likely to wake you up. Just like it will help bring you out of sp (although i try to use sp to WILD now). Anyway, the point is that it worked for me. Just blow out with sufficient force not excessive force.  :tongue2:

----------


## atkins513

> I used the new rc last night. It worked just like it was supposed to except for one problem. Before i tried to blow through my closed lips, i thought that i should blow really hard just to be sure that i blew my physical lips open. It did work, but it destabilized my dream until it collapsed a few seconds later. I believe the reason for this is that i blew too hard. I guess this should be obvious, but it didn't occur to me at the time. Any dramatic change in breathing is likely to wake you up. Just like it will help bring you out of sp (although i try to use sp to WILD now). Anyway, the point is that it worked for me. Just blow out with sufficient force not excessive force.



I had a feeling that this would be the only needed warning with this. Because blowing very hard would vibrate your lips and or, create a lot of noise, thus destabilizing the dream due to not only outside influence, but also due to change in breathing. Thats why you should create enough outward force to push through your lips but not to create disruption. Should be pretty easy to use also, as long as you dont blow hard, as you had said previously.

----------


## atkins513

Wow. This worked again for me tonight... It was an incredible feeling. I double checked with a second RC but the first has been accurate every-time i used it. has anyone else tried this yet? It has been confirmed working 2x by me and once by dark_grimmjow. Anyone else?

----------


## DREAMER242000

Last night i was having a lengthy lucid dream at one stage while lucid i was walking towards a large marquee when i recalled
this topic so i closed my lips and breathed out it worked every time i tried it which was at least eight times..

During the last two days i have been using this as my latest reality check when i am out and about, i am very
pleased with this method and will be using it from now on as my main reality check.

Thanks Atkins for putting me onto such a easy and effective reality check.
 :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

I'm still working on it but haven't done it in a dream yet. It is so convenient and inconspicuous. If this works for me I'm going love you Atkins XD

----------


## mikeac

It worked.  I tried it out last night in a dream.  It's in my DJ.

----------


## atkins513

Yay  :smiley:  So it's looking like I may have created a new (reliable) Movement Free Reality Check?  ::D:  Can we Call it ..... something along the lines of the "blow through"?  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

That's a pretty good idea; I might have to try this sometime.

*Edit:* As for the name... The mouth-breathing RC perhaps? n.n

----------


## atkins513

> That's a pretty good idea; I might have to try this sometime.
> 
> *Edit:* As for the name... The mouth-breathing RC perhaps? n.n



Ya, except for the breathing part, because its blowing not attempting to breath, attempting to breath would cause this RC to fail everytime.. 
blowing through the closed mouth is the part that makes it work, breathing would be re-directed autonomously through the nose if it failed through the mouth.. in or out.. blowing is much different as far as how the throat closes the nasal passage ,and that it can push through the lips outward, but not as likely inward as a sucking. Hope that made sense lol

----------


## Alucinor XIII

It's not that difficult to raise the soft-pallete and cut off the nasal passage. I can do this as a "attempt to breath with mouth closed" RC pretty easily.

----------


## atkins513

> It's not that difficult to raise the soft-pallete and cut off the nasal passage. I can do this as a "attempt to breath with mouth closed" RC pretty easily.



Nice to know that your already a pro lol but this should be perfect for those who can only control the parts of the bodily system that allow easy control while dreaming, such as breathing and eye movement. Controlling other parts of the body that are typically paralyzed at this time is a much more advanced ability. The mind can trick most people into thinking they have physically moved something that they have not, such as raising the soft pallet.. So if you think you have, but have not, it will equal an incorrect result when RC'ing. Breathing with force outward, such as blowing, is easy to control even by amateurs, and since there will not be physical force holding the physical lips closed, the flow will easily move through the lips, even if they are closed. This RC requires no motor movement of the body itself, besides the lungs which we easily have full control over.

So for the purpose of this RC, there is no need to complicate things by interjecting advanced skills when the RC itself is already simple lol

----------


## your_mum

mzzkc it all depends on your level of awareness and ability to rationalise within the dream

----------


## Mzzkc

> mzzkc it all depends on your level of awareness and ability to rationalise within the dream



Lawl, wut?

I have no idea which post of mine you're referencing here.

Also, I managed to at least attempt this the other night during an in-dream WILD attempt. For some reason I couldn't figure out how to get the method working properly i.e. I had no idea whether my mouth was really closed or not. Falling back on the nosepinch RC got me lucid in the end.

----------


## mikeac

> Lawl, wut?
> 
> I have no idea which post of mine you're referencing here.
> 
> Also, I managed to at least attempt this the other night during an in-dream WILD attempt. For some reason I couldn't figure out how to get the method working properly i.e. I had no idea whether my mouth was really closed or not. Falling back on the nosepinch RC got me lucid in the end.



When I tried it, I folded in my lips to seal my mouth shut.  It would look like you had no lips if you tried it while looking in the mirror.

----------


## atkins513

> When I tried it, I folded in my lips to seal my mouth shut.  It would look like you had no lips if you tried it while looking in the mirror.



Yup, thats kind of what i was doing subconsciously... other times i was just applying a lot of pressure on my lips together and blowing... There is a very clear feeling of having your lips tightly closed and yet somehow not affecting the fact that you can easily blow out them.. its a strange feeling yet a very clear indicator that you are dreaming. Now, speaking a little more on this technique, I had many many awakenings through the night last night and I repeatedly used this method to RC, every time it showed that I was in fact awake, I retested using the 2nd RC and found that it was accurate every time thus far. I did not have any fa or lucidity last night but this RC did work every time I tested it, around 8-9 times to show that I was not dreaming when I woke up..

I also wanted to state that I understand a little more about why this works so well and you can test this yourself now. The nose pinch RC works by pinching your nose closed and attempting to breath in and out of your mouth, if you can breath, in or out, then it is a successful RC and you have been proven lucid. The only argument I have heard against my RC is that if your physical mouth is closed it may not work. This argument in that case would be the same for the nose pinch RC if it had the ability to fail under those circumstances. The part that makes this work is also the fact that you are pushing air outward, it will move past your physical lips even if it has to part them slightly by force.. The other obvious thing is that the nose is unplugged during my rc, therefore one might think you may be breathing out through your nose yet interpreting it as your mouth.. If you try this right now, breathing deeply outward through your mouth, then switch to breathing deeply out your nose midbreath, you will see that there is a full switch between the two.. and that MOST people cannot do both at the same time... when breathing deeply out of your mouth, your nasal passage is fully closed, therefore there is no reason to pinch the nose using my RC. Breathing in and out are different and may not work with this method, because there is possibility of switching back to nasal on the inhale or exhale... so just breathing outward through the mouth in somewhat of a blow with your lips tightly sealed will close the nasal passage intirely and if you are non physical, you can blow easily through your seemingly tightly closed lips. If you are not, your mouth will try to inflate with air lol

plz continue testing this. If this is proven to be reliable, even equally reliable as the Nose pinch, then we have a new incredible MOVEMENT free rc that will not ruin SP or lucidity in the case of a fail..

----------


## StonedApe

I'll give it a try

----------


## atkins513

> I'll give it a try



Cool.. keep us posted..

----------


## Slawter

I did it this morning and it didn't work (I assume because I breathe through my nose) and so I just went on with the dream.

----------


## atkins513

Make sure you are doing it correctly. There was a little correction needed from the my original post. You are focusing on breathing outward only being sure that your lips are tightly closed. If you can can breath outward even though your mouth is fully closed, then you will be dreaming, confirm by using a second RC. If you cannot breath outward, you are not lucid and your cheeks should swell with air.

I tried this several different ways in my last lucid. I became lucid by using this method, then tried the RC several different ways. 
It worked as expected every time on slow semi-forceful exhale. Inhale was very unreliable and when attempting to switch between nose breathing and mouth breathing I was having problems determining if I was breathing out with enough force. When clearly focusing on breathing outward though my mouth, I was able to every time even though my lips were tightly closed. There is no mistaking where I am breathing from when I do it this way. Let me know how further testing goes. Do not use this RC as your only RC until you have used it successfully enough to know it works reliably for you.

----------


## TomBurnsIsAwake

i am willing to test this. i have to make it my routine in RL but i will try!

----------


## atkins513

> i am willing to test this. i have to make it my routine in RL but i will try!



Cool Thx

----------


## atkins513

This worked again for me last night. Am I the only one? lol

----------


## Mzzkc

Managed to try this again last night (during a WILD). Didn't work for me (nose pinch did). I'm guessing it's because my mouth is closed while sleeping.

----------


## atkins513

> Managed to try this again last night (during a WILD). Didn't work for me (nose pinch did). I'm guessing it's because my mouth is closed while sleeping.



Thats so strange.. even with your mouth closed while sleeping you should be able to blow through your lips if you try.. this may not be 100 percent success but it seems to be working for some.. works for me everytime... maybe more testing will tell for sure.. 

Btw.. what is your primary method for LD since you have so many?

----------


## Mzzkc

DILDs, mostly, but I WILD when those are infrequent.

----------


## TomBurnsIsAwake

i need more vividness lately.... theres some kind of supplement that can help. would any supplement affect this test?

----------


## atkins513

> i need more vividness lately.... theres some kind of supplement that can help. would any supplement affect this test?




Honestly, this post is about testing a New Movement Free Rc, Not supplements, however, I will answer your question. melatonin is the only supplement I personally use and thats because it is natural. Its naturally a part of the sleeping/waking process already so I don't feel bad using it occasionally to help me sleep earlier.. 

Its side effect however is vivid dreams. While taking melatonin, you typically wont enter REM at all until much much later in the night.. and at the end of your sleep cycle your REM will be stronger and longer lasting, hence, giving the opportunity for much more vivid lds. Works for me. But do not take something like this nightly, as it (might) take away from your natural ability to fall asleep as well.. 

For more information, go to the lucid aids section.

----------


## atkins513

I may have slightly misunderstood your question, but I do not see why a supplement would effect this test.

----------


## TomBurnsIsAwake

i think that the vividness is vividness of all senses, therefore the more i or anyone who cant seem to get this to work would feel their mouth more?
i suppose anyway... just curious if it would help while testing this technique, sorry if its off topic tho=O my bad

----------


## OwlDreamz

Tested out the new blow test RC on my WILD attempt just the other day. It confirmed I was awake. I don't know if that helps you or not, really  :Uhm:

----------


## riverboy

Okay I'm a bit of a noob so please feel free to point out any horrendous mistakes I make with this suggestion. But this sort of dilemma occurred to me last night as I was trying to get to sleep, but I realised that when sleeping my tongue is just touching my teeth. Therefore I tried to confirm a FA by biting down on my tongue to see if I felt pain or not.

----------


## atkins513

Pain is one of those things that can be replicated in a dream. Anything that can be replicated can also fail in a dream or pass based on the dream itself or your belief of whether it will or wont lol.. You can mostly only rely on bodily rcs that most likely would not fail or pass based on what is really going on physically and nonphysically.. such as being able to "physically blow" past your "nonphysical closed lips". Or breath "physically" though your "nonphysically closed off mouth and nose". Breathing is the most reliable because we can control it, and do control it the same, whether we are dreaming, or not dreaming, and in both of these states we can consciously control it.

----------


## DREAMER242000

Just thought I would update you on my experiences  with the blow through RC method.
Since my last post I have had two lucids in which I decided to re test this RC, to see if it
still worked.

On both nights I found that breathing normally through closed lips worked fine every time for me.
Surprisingly  for some reason if I blew really hard against my lips the technique failed. :Uhm: 

I am really pleased with this RC and will be using it as my main RC.  :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> Just thought I would update you on my experiences  with the blow through RC method.
> Since my last post I have had two lucids in which I decided to re test this RC, to see if it
> still worked.
> 
> On both nights I found that breathing normally through closed lips worked fine every time for me.
> Surprisingly  for some reason if I blew really hard against my lips the technique failed.
> 
> I am really pleased with this RC and will be using it as my main RC.



Awesome. This is definitely good news  :smiley:  I have determined that blowing outward hard seems to have a couple undesirable effects so breathing out normally through closed lips seems to be the way to go...

----------


## Weight

Been incorporating this into my regular RC routine..haven't had the chance to test in an LD yet but I love the idea of it, definitely the easiest and most discreet RC to do.  I'll let ya know how it goes next time I'm lucid

----------


## atkins513

> Been incorporating this into my regular RC routine..haven't had the chance to test in an LD yet but I love the idea of it, definitely the easiest and most discreet RC to do.  I'll let ya know how it goes next time I'm lucid



For sure. That would be awesome.. This works really well for me too and I've been using it as my main RC, except at times, just to authenticate, but it hasn't failed me yet  :smiley:

----------


## Weight

I sleep with my mouth open and I can't see any other reasons it might fail, stoked  ::D:

----------


## aLucidSkater

Nice.
I tried it and it worked.

----------


## Monster99d

Ok.  Here is my list of movment free reality checks I use every night.  

The Blindfold

+ If you can see no doubt about it
+ Easy to do

- Unconformable if bought in the $5.  I recommend the $20 to $30 range
- May fall of while your sleeping, run downstairs and try to fly out your window falling on ground (Embarrassing, happened to me)

Closed Eyelids

+ No doubt about it once it works

- May wake your self up by opening real eyes
- Could cause you to have a blind lucid dream

Spoon bending (Sleep with a spoon in your hand)

+ If by moving only the tips of your fingers you can bend a spoon, welcome
+ Easy and requires little movement 
+ My favorite

- Could be uncomfortable to hold it

There you go

----------


## aLucidSkater

Sweet. All the MFRC from Lucidiology 101. lol

----------


## atkins513

> Sweet. All the MFRC from Lucidiology 101. lol



Yes definitely. All great methods of Lucidology 101, but not on topic in the least.
The topic of this thread is the possibility of a new Movement Free RC without spoons or blindfolds.
Has anyone else gotten to try my method yet?

Monster99D - welcome to the forums as a new member! Feel free to join the discussion but keep in mind people prefer to stick to the topic of each thread. The topic here is one particular RC. Feel free to ask any questions you might have as long as its within topic  :smiley:

----------


## Gr8God

Awesome It kind of worked for me .For some random reason I had an ld & did this as a reality check when i did it it felt like air was coming out of my mouth & nose at the same time also I could hear my Real life body well mouth pushing air out of my mouth loud enough too hear in my dream lol

----------


## anderj101

> Has anyone else gotten to try my method yet?



I'll give this one a try tonight.  Sounds like a good one.

----------


## andante

This method work very well for me, and i sleep with my mouth close.

Thank you!

<3

----------


## atkins513

Thank you, its works very well for me too.. and it seems to be very reliable as a movement free RC.. lets keep testing this, thanks everyone

----------


## Baron Samedi

This is a great idea, because sometimes people have dreams of being in SP, or are in SP, and wonder of if they are dreaming or not. In both situations, you can't move, and it's very confusing. I was just wondering how a movement free RC would work. Very simple. Thanks!

----------


## atkins513

> This is a great idea, because sometimes people have dreams of being in SP, or are in SP, and wonder of if they are dreaming or not. In both situations, you can't move, and it's very confusing. I was just wondering how a movement free RC would work. Very simple. Thanks!



Thanks WN, let us know how this works for you also  :smiley:

----------


## riverboy

Seems to be working well for me. I only use it for a starting point though, I try a few different RC's just in case I try to fly around my flat in waking life and make a tit of myself.

----------


## pointofbeing

This worked for me, air came out while lips were closed. Was so excited I woke up! But now I have a go to check!

----------


## chase

Interesting idea.  I will see if I can attempt this and try it out.  By the way, nice avatar  :smiley: 

-Chase

----------


## Choi

THANK YOU Atkins!

I've been searching for a good movementfree reality check for months, I am going to use the timer method tonight and use this reality check on every awakening.
I'll tell you how it goes.

----------


## atkins513

Thank  you very much Choi, and thank you for the email... let me know your experiences

----------


## WDr

I'm going to try this tonight (when(If) I get lucid  :wink2: )

----------


## Choi

Please come with new Movement free reailty checks any idea will do! I need them to become lucid eariler and I think False awakening dreams are more stable than random locations.

----------


## intheworldofnim

> Nonsense, I've gotten plenty of lucids by doing that.



I don't know about you, but jumping off tall biuldings cause me to wake up everytime

----------


## intheworldofnim

:



> Thank  you very much Choi, and thank you for the email... let me know your experiences



you deserve an award for this :smiley:

----------


## atkins513

> :
> 
> you deserve an award for this



haha.. thank you. I hope that means it worked well for you  :smiley:

----------


## intheworldofnim

> haha.. thank you. I hope that means it worked well for you



works perfectly and is the most useful technique I tried. have you looked at other sites to see if its truely original. if so you should try sending this to as many lucid dreaming sites as possible like the women who runs world-of-lucid-dreaming.

----------


## Mzzkc

Bumping this because it's super useful. Plus someone was asking me about movement-free RC's recently, so I figured other might find this relevant!

I've managed to have quite a bit of success with this since my first handful of attempts. It's very discreet, too, and has become my goto when out in public. ^.^

Everyone who missed this thread the first time around should give it a shot!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thanks for brining my attention to this, Mzzkc! I have been looking for a movement-free RC for times when I'm interacting with people who wouldn't understand why I'm suddenly plugging my nose.  :tongue2: 
The epiglottis blocking version of the nose plug has also worked for me in the past, but I think this one will be more comfortable. I'll report back once I try it!

----------


## Slipsonic

I read this thread yesterday and used this method last night, it worked awesome!! Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Sounds good - but of course it's not "motion-free" - it's only motion-reduced.  ::wink:: 
But I believe it would indeed be less disruptive.
Now I just need a successful WILD!

----------


## LDman

I too use the nose-plug RC as my main test for reality however when I'm in a public space and want to do it without anyone seeing it I don't blow up my mouth cause that still seems a bit weird to me. What I do is close my throat, I have to test it in a dream but I think it must work cause I do breath in however the air is blocked.

----------


## Slipsonic

Its definitely a good RC for when you dont want to move. last night I had like 5 LDs, they seem to come in batches for me but anyways one of them was a false awakening. I got clued in because I felt my girlfriends dog trying to walk on me in bed, but at the same time I could hear the dog snoring (pug, lol) down on the floor where she sleeps, so I thought, "thats not right" and did this reality check and turns out I was laying in bed in a dream.
It turned out weird though because I got up (in dream) and couldnt turn the light on, couldnt get out of the room, and outside the window was just black sky with stars. Everything was really fuzzy and it was hard to balance. I tried to lay back down but fell through the bed and kept falling, I tried to turn it into flying but couldnt.
I think I didnt have much control because it was early in my sleep cycles. normally I can do pretty much whatever I want.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I have been having heaps of false awakenings where I write in my DJ lately, so I promised myself that I would RC every time I start writing in my DJ to make sure.
I woke up today and tried the movement-free RC for the first time, and it behaved like it would in waking life - no air escaped when I blew up my cheeks. I accepted that and didn't do a second RC, and started writing in my DJ... Too bad for me, I was actually dreaming, so my dreams were once again lost in my dream-DJ (DDJ...?)  :tongue2: 
I'll try testing this RC again, but I'll double check with a nose plug next time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I just thought of one! Close your mouth, and exhale through your closed mouth. ( :

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Thanks for brining my attention to this, Mzzkc! I have been looking for a movement-free RC for times when I'm interacting with people who wouldn't understand why I'm suddenly plugging my nose. 
> The epiglottis blocking version of the nose plug has also worked for me in the past, but I think this one will be more comfortable. I'll report back once I try it!



With the epiglottis RC, how do you know you haven't blocked your physical epiglottis? I've never had an epiglottis in a dream  :tongue2: 

More useful as a discreet waking life RC, I suppose.

----------


## abcde

Get real.my friend, iv been ld for 20+years and the only rc i need is listening to my thoughts, ie , "im dreaming again" or as i hear myself now is " here we go again woo haa" cut all the nonsense of rc and blah blah stuff , just try to understand the truth that is , "   im dreaming".

----------


## Ctharlhie

This thread is about finding a movement free LD for the end of a WILD transition when there is no dream scene.

----------


## abcde

Iv known iv been dreaming for 20+ years and have just heard of lucid dreaming, the way you all go on about training and wild and rc blah blah blah is to me a.bit silly, people are saying how can u make your dream last longer ,, you cant it just disappears, if u could youd make it last forever, a movement free rc is quite simply ,,,,listen to your thoughts,,, its worked for me 100+ times and i now just hear myself saying " well, here we go again" is not the initial thought of you doing a rc good enough proof. To me that's all the proof i need ,,,,, the truth,,,,it is a dream,,,,, practice movement free rc if you want by (in the real world) holding odjects up in front of you, like an orange or a pen, and say what it is in your mind ( think out loud,,).  This would get you more use to you own thoughts, then when ld listen to them and just let the good times roll,, easy,,,??????

I think im posting on the wrong thread, anyway, happy dreams, and don't think too much, it can hurt your brain,,

----------


## Mzzkc

abcde is my new favorite member

----------


## abcde

Thanks like u yoo

----------


## abcde

UWhat is the point of an rc when just thinking about doing one confirms your dreaming,,,,,listen to your thoughts , there the real proof,,,,,,,20 year veteran ****even by saying to yourself "im not dreaming" again confirms u r.... Trust me ,,,people have being saying im a natural of something,,all i know is iv been doing this a long long time and had many many ld,i even spent 1 week travling on a train across usa in ld,,yes you heard 1 week..

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> UWhat is the point of an rc when just thinking about doing one confirms your dreaming,,,,,listen to your thoughts , there the real proof,,,,,,,20 year veteran ****even by saying to yourself "im not dreaming" again confirms u r.... Trust me ,,,people have being saying im a natural of something,,all i know is iv been doing this a long long time and had many many ld,i even spent 1 week travling on a train across usa in ld,,yes you heard 1 week..



Why not try some of these techniques yourself to see what all the fuss is about, before writing them all off? The ability to recognise that you're dreaming is really just the start - there is so much more that you can do with a lucid dream! I bet you could learn a lot if you kept an open mind when reading other people's advice on DV.
Many people here have been lucid dreaming for a long time, some for many decades, and they still don't claim to have mastered the skill, because you can always take it that step further!  :smiley:

----------


## abcde

IM not writing these ideas ofF, iM just saying the reason why you do an RC is check if u are in a dream, but to even contemplate doing an rc, confirms u r dreaming, that's maybe an abvanced technique . Sorry if i sound a bit sceptical in a little confused at the moments,,,,, is was fine until i met u lot,, crazy dream people,,to me its just normal,,lol,,CREATING THE ABILITY TO FLY IS ONE THING,CREATING A NEW EMOTION IS ANOTHER???DONT BE AFRAID***

IM interested in learning techniques, but are wondering what could benifit from ,has anyone got any newbie easy to do techniques that i could try,,, and please don't ask me jump around my room for minutes , spin on my head while singing hallelujah,,, cause someone told me to do that and said it will work, i said work at what, he said making me laugh mr newbie , lol, ok iv got my eyes on you crazy dreaming people,, please keep it simple*****ABCDE*****

----------


## abcde

I don't believe in all this ld., what a loqdof rubbish

----------


## Mzzkc

abcde was truly ahead of their time. rip you secret genius you

----------

